# Earth bag building workshop around Kyoto



## tsatsahouse (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

we organise an earth bag building workshop in an eco park ,north of Kyoto,
beginning july...
we will use the earth to create a dome from our hands and a playground for kids,
please check our website for further information,
tsatsahouse.com


----------



## tsatsahouse (May 27, 2014)

cool


----------

